# Ibra: torna al Milan solo se rompe con il Psg



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Come già riportato nei giorni scorsi, il Psg non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarsi sfuggire Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Il presidente del club, Al Khelaifi, ha comunicato allo svedese che resterà nel club parigino. Berlusconi, nelle ultime ore, come si sa, ha affermato che l'attaccante, se riuscirà a liberarsi dal Psg, tornerà sicuramente in rossonero.

Al momento, il possibile ritorno di Ibra è solo un sogno.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già riportato nei giorni scorsi, il Psg non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarsi sfuggire Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Il presidente del club, Al Khelaifi, ha comunicato allo svedese che resterà nel club parigino. Berlusconi, nelle ultime ore, come si sa, ha affermato che l'attaccante, se riuscirà a liberarsi dal Psg, tornerà sicuramente in rossonero.
> 
> Al momento, il possibile ritorno di Ibra è solo un sogno.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Avete visto che ha tirato fuori la storia delle dichiarazioni di Ibra contro i francesi ?

Questa trattativa è in piedi da quel giorno.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi prima ci convinciamo che non verrà mai, prima smettiamo di illuderci, altrimenti tra 10 giorni diremo che abbiamo fatto un mercato di m solo perchè non è arrivato Ibra il 31. Non arriverà mai scordiamocelo....


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già riportato nei giorni scorsi, il Psg non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarsi sfuggire Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Il presidente del club, Al Khelaifi, ha comunicato allo svedese che resterà nel club parigino. Berlusconi, nelle ultime ore, come si sa, ha affermato che l'attaccante, se riuscirà a liberarsi dal Psg, tornerà sicuramente in rossonero.
> 
> Al momento, il possibile ritorno di Ibra è solo un sogno.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se può interessare , anche oggi non si è allenato in gruppo. Il PSG questa settimana gioca di venerdì.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

E' infortunato non facciamoci suggestionare. Altrimenti facciamo come qualcuno che dice che siccome abbiamo fatto gli auguri a Balotelli sul sito, allora Raiola era contento e spinge Ibra al Milan. Ma gli auguri li fanno anche a Egidio Calloni in quanto ex milanista, ma non credo siamo in trattativa per riprenderlo....


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se può interessare , anche oggi non si è allenato in gruppo. Il PSG questa settimana gioca di venerdì.



Credo sia per via dell'infortunio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già riportato nei giorni scorsi, il Psg non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarsi sfuggire Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Il presidente del club, Al Khelaifi, ha comunicato allo svedese che resterà nel club parigino. Berlusconi, nelle ultime ore, come si sa, ha affermato che l'attaccante, se riuscirà a liberarsi dal Psg, tornerà sicuramente in rossonero.
> 
> Al momento, il possibile ritorno di Ibra è solo un sogno.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



A me sembra una trattativa mediatica, voglio dire, non è così complicata la cosa, vuoi andare via? Manifesta l'intenzione. Ma ad oggi non mi sembra che Ibrahimovic abbia palesato questa voglia di andare via.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A me sembra una trattativa mediatica, voglio dire, non è così complicata la cosa, vuoi andare via? Manifesta l'intenzione. Ma ad oggi non mi sembra che Ibrahimovic abbia palesato questa voglia di andare via.



Ecco appunto. Oppure da parte nostra, prendi vai a Parigi chiedi un colloquio gli proponi 10 milioni anche solo per fare il gesto e magari si ammorbidiscono. Invece no lo vuoi gratis, e pretendi che Ibra vada allo scontro con lo sceicco e in piu' si faccia dare la buonauscita... Ma su vi prego fate i bravi....


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo sia per via dell'infortunio.



Si, anche se Blanc settimana scorsa dava il recupero come molto probabile, vediamo nei prossimi giorni.



Admin ha scritto:


> Come già riportato nei giorni scorsi, il Psg non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarsi sfuggire Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Il presidente del club, Al Khelaifi, ha comunicato allo svedese che resterà nel club parigino. Berlusconi, nelle ultime ore, come si sa, ha affermato che l'attaccante, se riuscirà a liberarsi dal Psg, tornerà sicuramente in rossonero.
> 
> Al momento, il possibile ritorno di Ibra è solo un sogno.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Non è arrivato ancora il closing con Bee, al colsing si annuncerà anche Ibrahimovic. È scritto.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è arrivato ancora il closing con Bee, al colsing si annuncerà anche Ibrahimovic. È scritto.



Ma beato te che ci credi...


----------



## Andre96 (18 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è arrivato ancora il closing con Bee, al colsing si annuncerà anche Ibrahimovic. È scritto.



Ma non arriva a settembre? Fatto sta che è impossibile che Ibra venga annunciato l'ultimo giorno di mercato...minimo 2-3 giorni prima.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi prima ci convinciamo che non verrà mai, prima smettiamo di illuderci, altrimenti *tra 10 giorni diremo che abbiamo fatto un mercato di m solo perchè non è arrivato Ibra *il 31. Non arriverà mai scordiamocelo....



il mercato di m lo abbiamo fatto lo stesso, a parte l'attacco stiamo realizzando l'ital milan che ci avevano promesso.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

*Come riportato da Sportmediaset, ieri sera Berlusconi durante la cena con Galliani e Mihajlovic avrebbe detto:"Non è questione di dire sì o no. Noi lo rivogliamo, ma lo stipendio di Ibra è troppo alto".*


----------



## Kazarian88 (18 Agosto 2015)

Si ma nessun giornalista chiede del Milan a Ibrahimovic?
Berlusconi dice che abbiamo la sua parola. Mah


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Sportmediaset, ieri sera Berlusconi durante la cena con Galliani e Mihajlovic avrebbe detto:"Non è questione di dire sì o no. Noi lo rivogliamo, ma lo stipendio di Ibra è troppo alto".*



Ma tanto nel giro di qualche anno non saranno problemi tuoi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Sportmediaset, ieri sera Berlusconi durante la cena con Galliani e Mihajlovic avrebbe detto:"Non è questione di dire sì o no. Noi lo rivogliamo, ma lo stipendio di Ibra è troppo alto".*



Non è questione di dire si o no. Noi l'appartamento da 200 mq lo vogliamo, ma l'affitto è troppo alto.
Stessa cosa. Se te lo puoi permettere lo prendi, se no non lo prendi. Dovrebbe essere semplice la cosa. Invece no, perché al Milan tutto deve essere l'equivalente di un parto.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Sportmediaset, ieri sera Berlusconi durante la cena con Galliani e Mihajlovic avrebbe detto:"Non è questione di dire sì o no. Noi lo rivogliamo, ma lo stipendio di Ibra è troppo alto".*



Ancora a fare il taccagno? Ma quando te ne vai?


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Agosto 2015)

Insomma ultime due settimane di mercato da dita in gola  Tra la prospettiva di gatto soriano e quest'ennesima presa in giro su Ibra


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già riportato nei giorni scorsi, il Psg non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarsi sfuggire Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Il presidente del club, Al Khelaifi, ha comunicato allo svedese che resterà nel club parigino. Berlusconi, nelle ultime ore, come si sa, ha affermato che l'attaccante, se riuscirà a liberarsi dal Psg, tornerà sicuramente in rossonero.
> 
> Al momento, il possibile ritorno di Ibra è solo un sogno.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ibra è difficilissimo.
Se non altro, a dare un piccolo incoraggiamento ci sono le timide aperture da parte di chi era molto scettico.


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

*Ibrahimovic in dubbio per la partita di venerdì contro il Montpellier, ufficialmente per l'infortunio da cui deve recuperare. L'attaccante non ha svolto alcuna seduta di allenamento nella giornata di oggi. Fonte: Le Parisien.*


----------



## luigi61 (18 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic in dubbio per la partita di venerdì contro il Montpellier, ufficialmente per l'infortunio da cui deve recuperare. L'attaccante non ha svolto alcuna seduta di allenamento nella giornata di oggi. Fonte: Le Parisien.*


Ahahah è già iniziato lo spettacolo....venghino siori venghino!

Secondo Blanc sarebbe già dovuto rientrare...a quanto pare è un grave infortunio lol


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ahahah è già iniziato lo spettacolo....venghino siori venghino!
> 
> Secondo Blanc sarebbe già dovuto rientrare...a quanto pare è un grave infortunio lol



Ahi ahi ahi, qui pare proprio un brutto mal di pancia


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ahahah è già iniziato lo spettacolo....venghino siori venghino!
> 
> Secondo Blanc sarebbe già dovuto rientrare...a quanto pare è un grave infortunio lol



Blanc era ottimista, ma comunque dopo l'infortunio si parlava di tre settimane di stop. In teoria i tempi sono rispettati.


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Ibrahimovic mangia un risotto alla milanese in un locale italiano nel centro di Parigi, ormai il suo ritorno al Milan e imminente !

Questo è il livello delle voci di mercato su Ibra...
Potete chiudere i topic.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic mangia un risotto alla milanese in un locale italiano nel centro di Parigi, ormai il suo ritorno al Milan e imminente !
> 
> Questo è il livello delle voci di mercato su Ibra...
> Potete chiudere i topic.



Sembra una telenovela parigina.. cmq tutto si vedra negli ultimi giorni di mercato


----------



## Sebaucho (18 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo che arrivi altrimenti vedo una stagione molto difficile soprattutto per il nostro centrocampo che non mi sembra al livello di altre squadre della nostra serie A. E' l'unico che può far sopperire a questa mancanza in mezzo di qualità che abbiamo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi ahi, qui pare proprio un brutto mal di pancia


 Mi fa male il pancino cit.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Agosto 2015)

Intanto , giusto per riportare tutte le notizie, la giornalista Jennifer Wegerup (che segue Ibra ovunque vada) ha detto che nei prossimi giorni sarà a Milano...e che porterà pure il cameraman...sicuramente per riprendere il Duomo


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi ahi, qui pare proprio un brutto mal di pancia





Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi fa male il pancino cit.








Ancora crepo dalle risate.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>




.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



La multipla e la Lamborghini il milan ci crede


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic in dubbio per la partita di venerdì contro il Montpellier, ufficialmente per l'infortunio da cui deve recuperare. L'attaccante non ha svolto alcuna seduta di allenamento nella giornata di oggi. Fonte: Le Parisien.*


Giocatore che non si allena. Per uno come lui, che fa dell'allenamento un precetto religioso, l'equivalente di uno sciopero bianco. Ahi.


----------



## Jack14 (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Bah a me questa situazione ricorda vagamente la vicenda Ancelotti.. Spero di sbagliarmi. L'unico filo di speranza che ho è che prendiamo Soriano perchè sappiam odi prendere Ibra, altrimenti il tutto sarebbe follia pura


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Off topic. Il vero limite di Adriano Galliani? Non aver coltivato un buon rapporto, in questi anni, con Zamparini. Altrimenti poteva andare da lui, come starebbe facendo Marotta ora, e trattare Franco Vazquez, e dare un tono diverso al centrocampo. Peccato.


----------



## folletto (19 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ancora crepo dalle risate.



 questa me l'ero persa (ti prego torna tra noi Zlatan)


----------



## Isao (19 Agosto 2015)

L'arrivo di Zlatan sarebbe troppo ghiotto per il Berlusca. Ecliserebbe tutto il resto. Domanda tattica: come costruireste voi attacco e centrocampo con Ibra?


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi almeno noi chiudiamo i Topic su Ibra altrimenti cominceranno a girare anche qui voci assurde tipo "L'amico di un mio amico che conosce un altro amico, ha detto che ha già visionato in centro una casa". Oppure come ho già sentito, che abbiamo fatto gli auguri a Balotelli di compleanno, per lisciare il pelo a Raiola su Ibra... BAsta vi prego non ci sono speranze che arrivi....


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> L'arrivo di Zlatan sarebbe troppo ghiotto per il Berlusca. Ecliserebbe tutto il resto. Domanda tattica: come costruireste voi attacco e centrocampo con Ibra?



Tanto per giocare perchè non arriverà mai..... nel 80% delle partite (quindi tutte tranne quelle con Inter Juve Roma Napoli e Fiorentina), giocherei con De Jong Bonaventura e Bertolacci, con Ibra dietro Bacca e Adriano. Nelle partite sopracitate, con De Jong Bertolacci e Jose Mauri, con Bonaventura dietro Ibra e uno tra Adriano e Bacca a seconda di chi è piu' in forma...


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

*Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *



Volendo, la strada ci sarebbe: rescissione unilaterale con pagamento di una penale.
E' solo questine di soldi: chi pagherebbe la penale?
Ci vuole un accordo tra Galliani e Rajola...


----------



## Aragorn (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *



Ormai è un vero e proprio accanimento terapeutico. Staccate la spina


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *



L'ultima volta che ho visto Laudisa così sicuro è stato nella serata di Kondogbia all'Inter, che lui aveva dato per fatto al Milan.


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *



Tanto oh, una settimana/dieci giorni e sapremo come andrà a finire.
La società spera di fare tanti abbonati chiudendo un mercato da 4,5 col solo Soriano che prende il posto di Nocerino? pare uno scherzo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *



In ogni caso, se come pare dovesse saltare, sarebbe bello annunciare il suo acquisto a parametro zero già dal 1 gennaio 2016 e depositare il contratto a febbraio. Magari con uno Zlatan che, nel frattempo, crea soltanto casini nello spogliatoio. Dubito che lo sceicco continuerebbe a ridere ed a gonfiare il petto.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tanto oh, una settimana/dieci giorni e sapremo come andrà a finire.
> La società spera di fare tanti abbonati chiudendo un mercato da 4,5 col solo Soriano che prende il posto di Nocerino? pare uno scherzo.



Suma si è esaltato per i 26 mila spettatori di lunedi, omettendo i prezzi che andavano da 5 a 15 euro, che con una buona squadra avrebbe portato almeno 40 mila persone allo stadio. Se davvero ma è una certezza ormai, il mercato si chiudesse cosi', o peggio ancora con Soriano al posto di Nocerino, credo che stavolta il record negativo di abbonamenti non ce lo toglierebbe nessuno. Secondo me quest'anno ci attesteremo sui 9/10 mila.....
La speranza è che durante l'anno la squadra ci trascini ad andarla a vedere.....


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, se come pare dovesse saltare, sarebbe bello annunciare il suo acquisto a parametro zero già dal 1 gennaio 2016 e depositare il contratto a febbraio. Magari con uno Zlatan che, nel frattempo, crea soltanto casini nello spogliatoio. Dubito che lo sceicco continuerebbe a ridere ed a gonfiare il petto.


È chiaro che voleranno gli stracci a quel punto. Vicenda che potrebbe andare oltre il 31 agosto, con una risoluzione anticipata che gli consentirebbe di firmare subito, anche in sospensione dei termini di mercato. Tenere duro su Zlatan, con lui siamo in pole position sullo scudetto.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Volendo, la strada ci sarebbe: rescissione unilaterale con pagamento di una penale.
> E' solo questine di soldi: chi pagherebbe la penale?
> Ci vuole un accordo tra Galliani e Rajola...


C'è, c'è...


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *



Basta per chiudere questa finta telenovela per vendere i giornali??? Che Ibra non viene al Milan, si sa dai primi di giugno dopo l'incontro con lo sceicco, e infatti sembrava chiusa li'. Poi misteriosamente e senza motivo qualche giornalaio l'ha riaperta, e tutti i caproni a sperare.....


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Basta per chiudere questa finta telenovela per vendere i giornali??? Che Ibra non viene al Milan, si sa dai primi di giugno dopo l'incontro con lo sceicco, e infatti sembrava chiusa li'. Poi misteriosamente e senza motivo qualche giornalaio l'ha riaperta, e tutti i caproni a sperare.....



adoro essere un caprone


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> adoro essere un caprone



Volevo dire pecorone, senza offesa ovviamente. Non c'e' speranza prima lo cancelliamo dalla testa meno delusi rimarremo il 31. Ma poi scusate per lasciare Ibra dovrebbero prendere un top Player, e nessuno parla di acquisti Top da parte del Psg in questi ultimi giorni. Davvero non ci sono margini non c'e' mezza possibilità che possano liberarlo e lui non ha nessuna voglia di andare allo scontro giustamente direi. Al Barcellona era tutto diverso, aveva litigato con l'allenatore, qui non c'e' proprio nessun segnale che lo allontani d Parigi, quella famosa frase è dimenticata....


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Suma si è esaltato per i 26 mila spettatori di lunedi, omettendo i prezzi che andavano da 5 a 15 euro, che con una buona squadra avrebbe portato almeno 40 mila persone allo stadio. Se davvero ma è una certezza ormai, il mercato si chiudesse cosi', o peggio ancora con Soriano al posto di Nocerino, credo che stavolta il record negativo di abbonamenti non ce lo toglierebbe nessuno. Secondo me quest'anno ci attesteremo sui 9/10 mila.....
> La speranza è che durante l'anno la squadra ci trascini ad andarla a vedere.....



Io continuo a crederci poco, secondo me è impossibile che il mercato del Milan possa fermarsi dopo l'acquisto di Soriano, giocatore che se davvero fosse stato un obbiettivo primario sarebbe arrivato dopo la disfatta della Samp nel preliminare di Champions, invece è venuto fuori solo dopo diverso tempo e pare una trattativa che possa chiudersi nel giro di pochissimo tempo quindi o vogliono fomentare i tifosi tirando una trattativa per Soriano fino al 31 agosto (partendo da alcuni giorni fa quando si è cominciato a parlarne con insistenza) o c'è sotto qualcos'altro, ci sono giocatori in uscita, il mercato può ancora cambiare e accontentarsi di aspettare Ibra mi pare una mossa veramente insulsa e da dilettanti totali.
Se il Milan vuole ambire al terzo posto non se ne starà con le mani in mano questi 10-12 giorni, se invece si accontenterà di un'altra stagione mediocre allora che facciano pure, arriverà Soriano tra qualche giorno e per Ibra si chiuderà tutto con un No, grazie.
La vedo così, un'altra stagione senza Champions e il nostro prossimo top player sarà l'allontanamento di Galliani, voglio vederli a fine stagione quando senza Champions butteranno altri 20 mln per una pippazza mediocre che ha fatto la stagione della vita in una provinciale.
Sveglia o anno dopo anno sarà sempre peggio.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Volevo dire pecorone, senza offesa ovviamente. Non c'e' speranza prima lo cancelliamo dalla testa meno delusi rimarremo il 31. Ma poi scusate per lasciare Ibra dovrebbero prendere un top Player, e nessuno parla di acquisti Top da parte del Psg in questi ultimi giorni. Davvero non ci sono margini non c'e' mezza possibilità che possano liberarlo e lui non ha nessuna voglia di andare allo scontro giustamente direi. Al Barcellona era tutto diverso, aveva litigato con l'allenatore, qui non c'e' proprio nessun segnale che lo allontani d Parigi, quella famosa frase è dimenticata....



Tendo a pensarla come te.


----------



## cris (19 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> adoro essere un caprone



Vedi l'allegato 1048


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *




E' palese che più passano i giorni e più le già scarsissime possibilità diminuiscono sensibilmente. Il Psg dovrebbe comunque trovare un nuovo attaccante.


----------



## Giangy (19 Agosto 2015)

Se è cosi difficile che lasciano andare Ibra, figuriamoci trà qualche anno se si torna per parlare di un ritorno di Thiago Silva (trà qualche anno inteso quando avrà minimo 34 anni), secondo me Thiago finirà la carriera nel PSG, e non mi stupirebbe se poi diventa un dirigente del PSG, un po' come era stato proposto a Ibra


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Se è cosi difficile che lasciano andare Ibra, figuriamoci trà qualche anno se si torna per parlare di un ritorno di Thiago Silva (trà qualche anno inteso quando avrà minimo 34 anni), secondo me Thiago finirà la carriera nel PSG, e non mi stupirebbe se poi diventa un dirigente del PSG, un po' come era stato proposto a Ibra



Ma Thiago Silva può restare lì anche reincarnato. A noi serve Ibra.


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *



Intanto Jennifer Wegerup ha comunicato il suo prossimo arrivo a Milano con tanto di troupe televisiva.
Ufficialmente per il mercato in generale, mentre per Ibra parla di sottile speranza.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' palese che più passano i giorni e più le già scarsissime possibilità diminuiscono sensibilmente. Il Psg dovrebbe comunque trovare un nuovo attaccante.



Più passano i giorni e più le possibilità aumentano, io non credo che un giocatore del livello di Ibra (tra i primi 5), rimanga in una squadra a scadenza di contratto, oltretutto controvoglia, e lo sappiamo che Ibra contrariato in uno spogliatoio può provare più danni della sua assenza.
Se rinnova in giro di pochi giorni allora possiamo metterci la pietra tombale sopra, altrimenti credo proprio che questo matrimonio sa da fare!!


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Più passano i giorni e più le possibilità aumentano, io non credo che un giocatore del livello di Ibra (tra i primi 5), rimanga in una squadra a scadenza di contratto, oltretutto controvoglia, e lo sappiamo che Ibra contrariato in uno spogliatoio può provare più danni della sua assenza.
> Se rinnova in giro di pochi giorni allora possiamo metterci la pietra tombale sopra, altrimenti credo proprio che questo matrimonio sa da fare!!



Tutto sommato vi invidio tanto voi ottimisti, ci credete fino all'ultimo, beati voi....


----------



## luigi61 (19 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato vi invidio tanto voi ottimisti, ci credete fino all'ultimo, beati voi....



A me preoccupano un po le notizie provenienti da Laudisa notoriamente vicino a Raiola; esiste anche la possibilità che sia tutta una messinscena o tattica che dir si voglia; aspettiamo e speriamo....
senza Ibra è un disastro


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> A me preoccupano un po le notizie provenienti da Laudisa notoriamente vicino a Raiola; esiste anche la possibilità che sia tutta una messinscena o tattica che dir si voglia; aspettiamo e speriamo....
> senza Ibra è un disastro



Senza questo tormentone, crollano le vendite dei giornali e gli ascolti delle mille trasmissioni di calciomercato e allora cercano di portare avanti la cosa fino all'ultimo. Ma cacchio vi sembra verosimile che in 10 giorni lo sceicco cambi idea e poi si dia da fare per acquistare un Top player e liberare Ibra??? Ibra l'unica cosa che dovrebbe fare, è rompere pesantemente con lo sceicco, ma tanto anche lo facesse (e non essendo scemo non lo farà mai), quello lo farebbe giocare per un anno in giardino col cane......


----------



## luigi61 (19 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Senza questo tormentone, crollano le vendite dei giornali e gli ascolti delle mille trasmissioni di calciomercato e allora cercano di portare avanti la cosa fino all'ultimo. Ma cacchio vi sembra verosimile che in 10 giorni lo sceicco cambi idea e poi si dia da fare per acquistare un Top player e liberare Ibra??? Ibra l'unica cosa che dovrebbe fare, è rompere pesantemente con lo sceicco, ma tanto anche lo facesse (e non essendo scemo non lo farà mai), quello lo farebbe giocare per un anno in giardino col cane......



Noto che sei sempre stato estremamente pessimista sulla vicenda e potresti anche avere ragione; detto questo siccome la parola fine ancora non è arrivata c'è a mio modo di vedere ancora qualche possibilità; se così non fosse preparati e prepariamoci ad un'altra stagione mediocre


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Noto che sei sempre stato estremamente pessimista sulla vicenda e potresti anche avere ragione; detto questo siccome la parola fine ancora non è arrivata c'è a mio modo di vedere ancora qualche possibilità; se così non fosse preparati e prepariamoci ad un'altra stagione mediocre



Si sono pessimista dall'incontro di giugno, ma Dio solo sa quanto vorrei essere insultato fra qualche giorno per essermi sbagliato. Io invece ci credo per il terzo posto, se siamo stati in corsa l'anno scorso fino a Natale senza un allenatore e con un squadra mediocre, perchè non dovrei crederci quest'anno? Comunque già dopo il derby avremo le idee piu' chiare..


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2015)

Torna a casa Zlatan, su


----------



## markjordan (19 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intanto Jennifer Wegerup ha comunicato il suo prossimo arrivo a Milano con tanto di troupe televisiva.
> Ufficialmente per il mercato in generale, mentre per Ibra parla di sottile speranza.


e' uno scherzo ?


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> e' uno scherzo ?



No. Basta vedere il suo profilo Twitter.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> e' uno scherzo ?



" Per essere chiara:vengo a Milano per il calciomercato, così come a Febbraio 2015. Poi vediamo che succede."


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

Un altro che voleva andarsene dal Psg.

Ma... ---) http://www.milanworld.net/thiago-motta-rinnova-con-il-psg-fino-al-2017-a-vt31177.html#post792511


----------



## VonVittel (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un altro che voleva andarsene dal Psg.
> 
> Ma... ---) http://www.milanworld.net/thiago-motta-rinnova-con-il-psg-fino-al-2017-a-vt31177.html#post792511



Ho come l'impressione che questo non sarà l'unico rinnovo in casa PSG...


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ho come l'impressione che questo non sarà l'unico rinnovo in casa PSG...



Sono convinto che la beffa arriverà nei... giorni del Condor.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un altro che voleva andarsene dal Psg.
> 
> Ma... ---) http://www.milanworld.net/thiago-motta-rinnova-con-il-psg-fino-al-2017-a-vt31177.html#post792511



Siamo dunque al momento cruciale del rapporto tra Ibrahimovic e Psg. O arriva anche per lui la proposta di rinnovo contrattuale fatta a Motta, accettata, o in diversa ipotesi Zlatan ha, anche alla luce del trattamento riservato al ribelle italo-brasiliano, motivi legittimi per invocare la cessione. Il Psg stesso esclude la possibilità di una dignitosa terza via, quella della permanenza per un altro anno di un giocatore a cui nega quello che ha concesso ad altri. Attendiamo dunque con rinnovata fiducia la proposta di rinnovo contrattuale attesa da mesi.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

A Sky calciomercato ormai non lo nominano nemmeno più Ibra.


----------



## markjordan (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky calciomercato ormai non lo nominano nemmeno più Ibra.


peccato .....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Agosto 2015)

Motta che rinnova prima di Zlatan....chissà xkè


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky calciomercato ormai non lo nominano nemmeno più Ibra.



Solo qui dentro fiocanno i masochismi


----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: dal clan Raiola non arrivano segnali positivi su Ibra al Milan. Anzi. Il Psg non vuole lasciarlo andare e pretende che onori e rispetti il contratto da 14 milioni di euro all'anno. Per vedere Ibra al Milan dovrebbe accadere l'inverosimile nell'ultima settimana di mercato. *



Con l'amico van der Wiel.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Agosto 2015)

Zlatan: abbiamo bisogno di voi! Piu che mai di nessuno!

Parigi milano parigi milano

Nessuno vuole la champions piu che noi!!!!


E non parlo della fase gruppi


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: è inutile parlare ancora di Ibrahimovic. La situazione la conosciamo e non c'è nulla da aggiungere. Se da qui a fine mercato romperà con il Psg si accaserà al Milan. Altrimenti, resterà. Magari con rinnovo. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è inutile parlare ancora di Ibrahimovic. La situazione la conosciamo e non c'è nulla da aggiungere. Se da qui a fine mercato romperà con il Psg si accaserà al Milan. Altrimenti, resterà. Magari con rinnovo. *



Dai è finita , lo sapevamo tutti che era impossibile ... Che mercato di M...


----------



## Giangy (20 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai è finita , lo sapevamo tutti che era impossibile ... Che mercato di M...


Promuovo solo 2 acquisti, Romagnoli, Bacca, di cui 3 discreti (per ora), Rodrigo Ely, Josè Mauri, Luiz Adriano, tutto il resto è da bocciatura, sarebbe da bocciare anche l'arrivo di gatto Soriano, ancora peggio se non arriva almeno uno trà Witsel, o Ibra


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

*France Football scarica ancora Ibrahimovic. Il giornale titola:"Zlatan non è il numero 1" in riferimento ad un sondaggio tra i lettori che hanno votato il miglior straniero della storia della Ligue 1. Nell'articolo si parla di Italia come paese che ha adottato Ibrahimovic e di Milano come città con la quale lo svedese nutre un rapporto davvero speciale.*


----------



## kYMERA (20 Agosto 2015)

Bene cosi, nessun problema.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *France Football scarica ancora Ibrahimovic. Il giornale titola:"Zlatan non è il numero 1" in riferimento ad un sondaggio tra i lettori che hanno votato il miglior straniero della storia della Ligue 1. Nell'articolo si parla di Italia come paese che ha adottato Ibrahimovic e di Milano come città con la quale lo svedese nutre un rapporto davvero speciale.*



non capisco questo astio di france football per ibra..


----------



## luigi61 (20 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> non capisco questo astio di france football per ibra..


Da Sky: "Ibra non inizia un campionato con un contratto in scadenza; se romperà arriva al milan"

Intanto sono già pronte le magliette..
DAI DAI DAI


----------



## franck3211 (20 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da Sky: "Ibra non inizia un campionato con un contratto in scadenza; se romperà arriva al milan"
> 
> Intanto sono già pronte le magliette..
> DAI DAI DAI



speriamo che rompe dai...


----------



## Giangy (20 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da Sky: "Ibra non inizia un campionato con un contratto in scadenza; se romperà arriva al milan"
> 
> Intanto sono già pronte le magliette..
> DAI DAI DAI


Se arriva dovrò rinunciare alla maglia di Bacca, e prendere ovviamente quella di Ibra


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (20 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai è finita , lo sapevamo tutti che era impossibile ... Che mercato di M...



E' finita si dice alla fine. 
Noi limitiamoci a pazientare ed osservare, che le somme le tiriamo a cose fatte.
Io sono ottimista.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Agosto 2015)

*Blanc parla dell'infortunato di lusso, Zlatan Ibrahimovic: "Soltanto ieri è tornato ad allenarsi in gruppo e non ha partecipato ai contrasti. E' ancora presto per rivederlo in campo, potrei convocarlo ma è meglio non rischiare. Iniziare la stagione con un infortunio è molto brutto. Ma la sua voglia di giocare è legittima".*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Blanc parla dell'infortunato di lusso, Zlatan Ibrahimovic: "Soltanto ieri è tornato ad allenarsi in gruppo e non ha partecipato ai contrasti. E' ancora presto per rivederlo in campo, potrei convocarlo ma è meglio non rischiare. Iniziare la stagione con un infortunio è molto brutto. Ma la sua voglia di giocare è legittima".*



Non so perchè, ma mi è venuto da ridere.
"Non ha partecipato ai contrasti"
"..meglio non rischiare"
Mal di pancia?
Se non viene a fine Agosto, arriva sicuro a Gennaio...


----------



## luigi61 (20 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Non so perchè, ma mi è venuto da ridere.
> "Non ha partecipato ai contrasti"
> "..meglio non rischiare"
> Mal di pancia?
> Se non viene a fine Agosto, arriva sicuro a Gennaio...



ahahahahah Ibra che ha paura dei contrasti...Blanc faceva più bella figura a starsene zitto
concordo: entro gennaio è al milan,penso comunque che verrà ora altrimenti se ha deciso di venire via e non lo liberano gli fà passare un brutto quarto d'ora


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> non capisco questo astio di france football per ibra..



Non è solo di France Football.
Se si fa un giro su siti e forum francesi, si può notare che diversi tifosi hanno astio verso Ibra (non tutti, chiaramente).

Intanto la Wegerup ogni giorno non manca di scrivere qualche post ambiguo.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è solo di France Football.
> Se si fa un giro su siti e forum francesi, si può notare che diversi tifosi hanno astio verso Ibra (non tutti, chiaramente).
> 
> Intanto la Wegerup ogni giorno non manca di scrivere qualche post ambiguo.



E intanto ha scritto pure:

_Per essere chiara: io vengo a Milano per il calciomercato. C'ero anche a febbraio scorso. Poi vediamo che succede. Tutto la'. _

_Visto che qua c'e' gente che intepreta come gli pare le cose non rispondero' piu' su domande di Zlatan._

Su Twitter è pieno di esaltati, lei giustamente ha capito che se Ibra non viene poi la fanno passare per sparaballe, mentre in realtà non ha mai detto nulla di che.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Blanc parla dell'infortunato di lusso, Zlatan Ibrahimovic: "Soltanto ieri è tornato ad allenarsi in gruppo e non ha partecipato ai contrasti. E' ancora presto per rivederlo in campo, potrei convocarlo ma è meglio non rischiare. Iniziare la stagione con un infortunio è molto brutto. Ma la sua voglia di giocare è legittima".*



.


----------



## Doctore (20 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> non capisco questo astio di france football per ibra..



ha detto francesi di mer...


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E intanto ha scritto pure:
> 
> _Per essere chiara: io vengo a Milano per il calciomercato. C'ero anche a febbraio scorso. Poi vediamo che succede. Tutto la'. _
> 
> ...



Non vuole più rispondere a domande su Ibra perchè c'è chi l'ha insultata e accusata di farsi pubblicità, ma è da giorni che tra post, preferiti e retweet ammica a un trasferimento di Ibra. 
Magari non vorrà dire nulla, però sa benissimo che scrivendo certe cose provoca conseguentemente certi pensieri, non è stupida.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ha detto francesi di mer...



Quoto l'affermazione di Ibra al 1000%


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Quoto l'affermazione di Ibra al 1000%



Anche io


----------



## Kazarian88 (20 Agosto 2015)

Che carino Blanc, molto premuroso


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

*Ibrahimovic e Digne non convocati per Psg Montpellier *


----------



## franck3211 (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic e Digne non convocati per Psg Montpellier *



la vicenda assume belle sfumature..


----------



## Smarx10 (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic e Digne non convocati per Psg Montpellier *



Immagino che Digne non sia stato convocato per motivi di mercato... ma lo sceicco non aveva detto che sarebbero rimasti tutti? Se il ragionamento non vale per Digne, perché dovrebbe valere per Zlatan?


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic e Digne non convocati per Psg Montpellier *





Facciamo chiarezza: Digne è ufficialmente sul mercato. Lo ha detto Blanc. Ibra è ufficialmente infortunato. Per il momento atteniamoci a queste news.


----------



## markjordan (20 Agosto 2015)

x me e' tutto deciso da tempo oppure non viene
semplicemente il psg non poteva liberare ibra gratis a luglio ma solo in extremis
la supercoppa rimane l'ultima giocata
spazio x sperare c'e' ma solo se c'e' gia' il si del psg , le dichiarazioni sono scena 
altrimenti non credo si ribelli ora


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Facciamo chiarezza: Digne è ufficialmente sul mercato. Lo ha detto Blanc. Ibra è ufficialmente infortunato. Per il momento atteniamoci a queste news.



Le news ufficiali sono assolutamente queste, il resto è fuffa.
Galliani se non ce lo porta farà una gran figuraccia però. Se ci fossero ZERO possibilità dovrebbe dire che non siamo in pole ma che non esiste nessuna griglia di partenza, perché Ibra NON si muove. Invece alimenta le speranze.


----------



## markjordan (20 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Facciamo chiarezza: Digne è ufficialmente sul mercato. Lo ha detto Blanc. Ibra è ufficialmente infortunato.



Per la cronaca...


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Immagino che Digne non sia stato convocato per motivi di mercato... ma lo sceicco non aveva detto che sarebbero rimasti tutti? Se il ragionamento non vale per Digne, perché dovrebbe valere per Zlatan?



Digne scalda la panchina, e pur essendo sul mercato il PSG ha bloccato la cessione alla Roma fino a quando non trovano un sostituto.
Figurati per Ibra.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Agosto 2015)

Sky:"a milanello già pronte le maglie di Soriano e Ibrahimovic "


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sky:"a milanello già pronte le maglie di Soriano e Ibrahimovic "



Saranno quelle delle bancarelle. Ci sarà pure quella di Messi


----------



## Aragorn (20 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sky:"a milanello già pronte le maglie di Soriano e Ibrahimovic "



E sanno anche i numeri ?


----------



## Jaqen (20 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sky:"a milanello già pronte le maglie di Soriano e Ibrahimovic "


----------



## luigi61 (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Saranno quelle delle bancarelle. Ci sarà pure quella di Messi



L'inviato ha aggiunto che la prossima settimana sono attesi i 2 colpi Soriano e Ibrahimovic. 
Sperare non costa nulla, visto che diverse televisioni e siti web non lo escludono


----------



## Giangy (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic e Digne non convocati per Psg Montpellier *


Digne sembra essere vicino alla Roma, poi è vero nel PSG non gioca quasi mai


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Saranno quelle delle bancarelle. Ci sarà pure quella di Messi



Quella di Tevez.


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2015)

Non so se è già stato detto, comunque France Football ha scritto anche: "_Ibra è stato utile per la crescita del PSG, ma ora è un freno alle sue ambizioni."_
Sassate pesantissime.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Agosto 2015)

Tra l'altro da un mese è pronta anche quella di Witsel


----------



## Doctore (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Saranno quelle delle bancarelle. Ci sarà pure quella di Messi



hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahha ::


----------



## O Animal (20 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> E sanno anche i numeri ?



A Ibra non serve il numero...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quella di Tevez.


----------



## Butcher (20 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A Ibra non serve il numero...



Com'è bello!


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

*Moggi:"Ibra non tornerà al Milan".*


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Moggi:"Ibra non tornerà al Milan".*



Moggi sul Milan non è molto credibile, anzi. 
Mi ricordo quando disse che di sapere per certo che Drogba sarebbe stato un giocatore del Milan qualche anno fa


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Saranno quelle delle bancarelle. Ci sarà pure quella di Messi



Spolverate tra l'altro, probabilmente della stagione 11/12.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Agosto 2015)

Mio cuggggino dall'Ameriga' mi ha detto che un suo amico gli ha detto che conosce Ibbbbraimoviccc e che tornerà all Milàn!


----------



## VonVittel (21 Agosto 2015)

Il PSG non vende Digne finché non acquista, allo stesso modo non lascerà andare Ibra finché non troverà un sostituto. Io continuo a non crederci, Galliani e Company lasciano aperte le speranze ma non sono affatto convinto della riuscita dell'affare. 
Comunque interessante la filosofia di mercato del PSG: "Non parte nessuno se non arriva nessuno". Mi sembra di averla già sentita, forse un pochino diversa


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sky:"a milanello già pronte le maglie di Soriano e Ibrahimovic "


 Sempre divertente questo accostamento Soriano-Ibra. Come qualche giorno fa ho letto "Milan: il sogno Soriano-Ibrahimovic continua". È uno scherzo o cosa?


----------



## Casnop (21 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Il PSG non vende Digne finché non acquista, allo stesso modo non lascerà andare Ibra finché non troverà un sostituto. Io continuo a non crederci, Galliani e Company lasciano aperte le speranze ma non sono affatto convinto della riuscita dell'affare.
> Comunque interessante la filosofia di mercato del PSG: "Non parte nessuno se non arriva nessuno". Mi sembra di averla già sentita, forse un pochino diversa


Effetto FPF. Capita anche nel mulino bianco del PSG.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> ...........
> Comunque interessante la filosofia di mercato del PSG: "Non parte nessuno se non arriva nessuno". Mi sembra di averla già sentita, forse un pochino diversa



Se Galliani fosse _il miglior AD del mondo_(cit.), riuscirebbe a fare lo scambio Ibra-Monto.
Anche senza conguaglio per noi...


----------



## J&B (21 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo solo per Verratti


----------



## Casnop (21 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Montolivo solo per Verratti



Fantastico. Con lui, in prima fila per lo scudetto anche senza Ibrahimovic. Visto il Milan con il Perugia, è il centrocampista-che-serve, trequarti al posto di Honda. Wow.


----------



## VonVittel (21 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Effetto FPF. Capita anche nel mulino bianco del PSG.



No no qui il FPF non influisce, anzi. Il PSG non vende se non acquista. Se ci pensi è l'esatto contrario della famigerata idea di mercato del Condor


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

*Carlo Laudisa:"Sul fronte Ibra, per ora, non c'è nulla. La sitazione è calma. Ma penso che qualcosa accadrà".*


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1958]zlatan[/MENTION] adesso basta. Ti è stato detto di non scrivere sempre le stesse cose. In tutti i topic.

Al prossimo messaggio del genere verrai bannato.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

Che poi dico io per salvare la faccia, a zio fester basterebbe andare a Parigi, e fare un'offerta anche minima per il cartellino. Cioè come possono pensare che ci diano Ibra Gratis magari pure con una buonauscita??? Almeno fai la scena di farti ricevere e fare un'offerta ufficiale, poi ti manderà fare in c, ma almeno salvi la faccia con noi tifosi, e puoi dire di averci provato.... Cosi' come puoi sperare che ti cada dall'alto?????


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa:"Sul fronte Ibra, per ora, non c'è nulla. La sitazione è calma. Ma penso che qualcosa accadrà".*



Il re dell'ovvio: "qualcosa accadrà." 
Così le indovina tutte.
"O rimane al PSG o viene al Milan."


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1958]zlatan[/MENTION] adesso basta. Ti è stato detto di non scrivere sempre le stesse cose. In tutti i topic.
> 
> Al prossimo messaggio del genere verrai bannato.


Boh non mi sembrava un messaggio offensivo va bè entro in silenzio stampa su Ibra chiedo venia...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

mi voglio fare del male e illudermi.....





quest'anno nel psg store







l'anno scorso.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2015)

Mi sembra di rivivere l'estate 2011 con Fabregas. Non c'era niente, eppure buona parte dei tifosi è rimasta convinta che Fabregas sarebbe arrivato al Milan fino alla sua presentazione con il Barcellona.
Anche allora ogni minimo indizio era una prova, ogni sospiro, ogni indiscrezione che andasse verso un approdo dello spagnolo a Milano era verità, e ogni fonte che avvalorasse quella teoria era autorevole (e qua stendo un velo pietoso, chi era sul foum all'epoca ricorderà).
Non illudiamoci.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa:"Sul fronte Ibra, per ora, non c'è nulla. La sitazione è calma. Ma penso che qualcosa accadrà".*


Cravatta gialla deve pagare per Ibra, lo sa benissimo; probabilmente il giochino attuale è frutto della tattica di Raiola perché parte di quello che il Milan risparmierebbe lo incassera lui...
Ho sensazioni positive, in Francia c'è una campagna giornalistica contro Ibra (anche su internet ho vis
to alcuni siti web palesamente critici).....restare in quelle condizioni per lo più senza rinnovo sarebbe contro tutte le più semplici regole di mercato
Preghiamo, dai forza, una gioia dopo tanta sofferenza


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

con la partenza di Nocerino è ormai ovvio che Ibra non arriverà


----------



## markjordan (21 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> con la partenza di Nocerino è ormai ovvio che Ibra non arriverà


sicuro .....


----------



## de sica (21 Agosto 2015)

Parigi 2014 , vetrina ufficiale PSG






Parigi 2015





Solo marketing?
Chi vivrà vedrà...


----------



## luigi61 (21 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Parigi 2014 , vetrina ufficiale PSG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Secondo me proprio in questo settore nulla é casuale
Vedremo manca poco (per fortuna....)


----------



## luigi61 (21 Agosto 2015)

Il corriere dello sport parla di" una buonuscita chiesta da Ibra a fronte di un anno di contratto da onorare, il che ovviamente rende tutto più difficile"
Ora dico, il psg dovrebbe liberarlo gratis e dargli pure una buonuscita, se fosse così la vedo dura, proprio fessi al psg non credo siano; tattica di Raiola: 1)buonuscita a Ibra e a lui compresa dal psg 2) Ibra si libera gratis quindi grosso contratto dal milan per il risparmio avuto..con ulteriore ricca parcella; se finisce così è veramente un "grande" e dobbiamo pure ringraziarlo perché godremmo alla fine anche noi!


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Agosto 2015)

Manca veramente poco.. Zlatan vuole essere al derby


----------



## luigi61 (21 Agosto 2015)

Sky: "Stefano de Grandis: dove arriva Ibra arriva lo scudetto; il milan deve fare un tentativo per prenderlo"
Ulteriore commento sempre sky Fabrizio Romano : "situazione in divenire: o rinnova in settimana a 12 ml o piu e allora chiuso il discorso diversamente il milan si buttera'in questo spiraglio"
Secondo me se volevano rinnovare lo avevano già fatto....
DAI DAI DAI


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2015)

*Fabrizio Ferrari, agente Fifa, intervistato a Premium Sport: "Ho la sensazione che Ibrahimovic arriverà al Milan negli ultimi giorni di mercato, riconoscendo comunque un indennizzo al PSG."*


----------



## The P (21 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Parigi 2014 , vetrina ufficiale PSG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questo è un bel segnale ragazzi, altroché.... l'ultima volta che Ibra non è stato protagonista in un club è andato via a prezzo di saldo (Barcellona).


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Ferrari, agente Fifa, intervistato a Premium Sport: "Ho la sensazione che Ibrahimovic arriverà al Milan negli ultimi giorni di mercato, riconoscendo comunque un indennizzo al PSG."*



Gli agenti Fifa sono quelli che ne sanno meno di tutti. Non capisco perchè chiedano le loro opinioni.


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2015)

Pure oggi la Wegeroup lancia qualche sassolino. 
Non vorrà dire niente, però...però però però. 
















Tra i preferiti.


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Questo è un bel segnale ragazzi, altroché.... l'ultima volta che Ibra non è stato protagonista in un club è andato via a prezzo di saldo (Barcellona).



La Wegeroup dice che l'hanno messo al secondo piano.
Come un Poli qualsiasi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pure oggi la Wegeroup lancia qualche sassolino.
> Non vorrà dire niente, però...però però però.
> 
> 
> ...



Sono veramente stremato


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono veramente stremato





dai che arriva tranquillo...


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono veramente stremato



Per curiosità ho cercato qualche notizia su Ibra del 21 agosto 2010. 
Questo è quello che è uscito fuori. 

Raiola: "Ibra vuole restare al Barcellona, nessuna trattativa col Milan."

Galliani: "Ibra è un sogno, ma resta al Barcellona al 99,9% periodico."


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai che arriva tranquillo...



Ne sono convinto anche io


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai che arriva tranquillo...



Sono il più convinto di tutti ma sto impazzendo


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per curiosità ho cercato qualche notizia su Ibra del 21 agosto 2010.
> Questo è quello che è uscito fuori.
> 
> Raiola: "Ibra vuole restare al Barcellona, nessuna trattativa col Milan."
> ...



Eh vedi, è chiuso ormai


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono il più convinto di tutti ma sto impazzendo



"Oh ricordati! sono venuto per vincere, e quest'anno vinciamo tutto!!!!" (cit).


----------



## Kazarian88 (21 Agosto 2015)

Non finisce più questa sessione di mercato. 
Non voglio illudermi ma spero che Ibra torni. 
Con lui, Bonaventura, Bertolacci e Soriano andrebbero a nozze.
Per non parlare poi della coppia Ibra-Bacca. Devastante.


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Eh vedi, è chiuso ormai



Stiamo calmi.


----------



## VonVittel (21 Agosto 2015)

Nei mesi di giugno in cui credevo fortemente al suo ritorno arrivò la smentita e la chiusura ad ogni possibilità dell'arrivo di Ibra. Nel momento in cui lo scetticismo predomina in me, le voci della rottura totale di Ibra col PSG e del suo desiderio di tornare si fanno sempre più insistenti. Fatemi capire, devo continuare a non crederci fino alla fine per farlo arrivare a Milano e concludere questa telenovela?


----------



## Gekyn (21 Agosto 2015)

io sono sicuro che arrivi! Comunque manca poco alla fine di tutta questa agonia!


----------



## VonVittel (21 Agosto 2015)

Van Der Wiel ufficialmente è infortunato per il PSG. Poco fa ha twittato che in realtà sta benissimo e lo è sempre stato. È in rottura col team francese. 
A questo punto siamo sicuri che anche Ibra sia infortunato? Ripeto, nonostante sia scettico, tutto fa credere che tra lo svedese e il PSG sarà addio


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per curiosità ho cercato qualche notizia su Ibra del 21 agosto 2010.
> Questo è quello che è uscito fuori.
> 
> Raiola: "Ibra vuole restare al Barcellona, nessuna trattativa col Milan."
> ...



Ammazza che fantasia, non hanno cambiato manco l'ordine delle parole.


----------



## Doctore (21 Agosto 2015)

Boh raga troppo ottimismo...ma fare sto sgarbo al psg all ultimo giorno di mercato vi sembra fattibile?
Col barca era evidente l astio con guardiola...qui è tutta un altra storia.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Agosto 2015)

Non arriva... ma se arriva...
Io vado a prenderlo in aereoporto !!


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Boh raga troppo ottimismo...ma fare sto sgarbo al psg all ultimo giorno di mercato vi sembra fattibile?
> Col barca era evidente l astio con guardiola...qui è tutta un altra storia.



Vedo TANTISSIMI motivi per cui è proprio improbabile che Ibra resti al PSG: Le ragioni per le quali ci sono reali possibilità...

Vedrete che questo Topic si infiammerà negli ultimi tre giorni di mercato.


----------



## mrsmit (21 Agosto 2015)

Ibra torna sta casa aspetta a te......


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

Ancora la Wegerup


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora la Wegerup



o questa sta trollando oppure sa qualcosa che non può dire.


----------



## Butcher (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora la Wegerup



Se questa si dovesse rivelare una ciarlatana vado lì e le spacco il pc.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora la Wegerup



Potrei cambiare idea sui giornalisti italiani.


----------



## Gekyn (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora la Wegerup



Mario lo so che sei scaramantico, in cuor tuo ci credi, non vuoi dirlo ma la pensi come me @Dumbaghi @Renegade


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Agosto 2015)

Ora si mette pure la wegerup a prenderci per i fondelli ??

Ci vogliono fare impazzire....


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora la Wegerup



Mi vuole morto questa


----------



## Casnop (21 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Il corriere dello sport parla di" una buonuscita chiesta da Ibra a fronte di un anno di contratto da onorare, il che ovviamente rende tutto più difficile"
> Ora dico, il psg dovrebbe liberarlo gratis e dargli pure una buonuscita, se fosse così la vedo dura, proprio fessi al psg non credo siano; tattica di Raiola: 1)buonuscita a Ibra e a lui compresa dal psg 2) Ibra si libera gratis quindi grosso contratto dal milan per il risparmio avuto..con ulteriore ricca parcella; se finisce così è veramente un "grande" e dobbiamo pure ringraziarlo perché godremmo alla fine anche noi!



Ne avevamo parlato, il filotto di Raiola... don Mino ragiona così. Il Psg aspetta che sia Ibra a rompere gli indugi. Il contributo alla commediola di fine estate il club parigino lo ha dato, rinnovando il contratto al ribelle Motta, appena un anno più giovane dello svedese, e ad oggi negandolo a Zlatan, molto meno polemico col club. Ora tocca a Raiola la mossa, che arriverà: è suo interesse.


----------



## Djici (21 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Se questa si dovesse rivelare una ciarlatana vado lì e le spacco il pc.



La piccolissima immagine mi ha ingannato.
Stavo per scrivere che se ci andavo io li spaccavo qualcos'altro... ma poi ho fatto una piccola ricerca con Google e alla fine ti devo quotare.
Se si rivela una ciarlatana li spacco il pc.


Continuo a non crederci molto.
Non riesco a capire se non ci credo obbietivamente o se ho paura di rimanere deluso.


----------



## Pamparulez (21 Agosto 2015)

Il cuore mi dice che tornerà. Il cervello mi dice di no.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2015)

Comunque sia da lunedì "si balla", vediamo come va a finire


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

*Il Psg ha battuto il Montpellier. Ma Pastore si è rotto. Infortunio muscolare.*


----------



## Andre96 (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Psg ha battuto il Montpellier. Ma Pastore si è rotto. Infortunio muscolare.*



Non vedo cosa c'entri con Ibra visto che l'infortunio se è muscolare non mi sembra grave e gioca a centrocampo...fatto sta che chiuderanno il mercato col colpaccio Soriano.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Agosto 2015)

Da premium sport: "il milan ha intensificato i contatti con il manager del giocatore, Mino Raiola ; i rossoneri vogliono preparare l'assalto in vista dell'ultima settimana di mercato "


----------



## Kazarian88 (22 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da premium sport: "il milan ha intensificato i contatti con il manager del giocatore, Mino Raiola ; i rossoneri vogliono preparare l'assalto in vista dell'ultima settimana di mercato "



Mah, l'ha detto Bargiggia?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Agosto 2015)

*Pedullà: "Per me Ibra arriverà"*

*Scarpini: "Un amico di Ibra mi ha detto che torna al Milan"*

ma vaaaa...resta al Psg


----------



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: "Per me Ibra arriverà"*
> 
> *Scarpini: "Un amico di Ibra mi ha detto che torna al Milan"*
> 
> ma vaaaa...resta al Psg



L'ultima che hai detto.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Mah, l'ha detto Bargiggia?


Daniele Miceli premium sport

A sky Di Marzio ha detto che al momento non ci sono novita


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Agosto 2015)

Mah, stavo guardando SportItalia e Scarpini ha dichiarato di avere una fonte secondo cui Ibrahimovic dovrebbe tornare al Milan, ci dobbiamo fidare di un interista?


----------



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2015)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Mah, stavo guardando SportItalia e Scarpini ha dichiarato di avere una fonte secondo cui Ibrahimovic dovrebbe tornare al Milan, ci dobbiamo fidare di un interista?



No.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Daniele Miceli premium sport
> 
> A sky Di Marzio ha detto che al momento non ci sono novita



A me sembra più che Sky si *auguri* che Ibra non arrivi...


----------



## luigi61 (22 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me sembra più che Sky si *auguri* che Ibra non arrivi...



Concordo con te; è da un pezzo che Sky rema contro, salvo alcune eccezioni


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Concordo con te; è da un pezzo che Sky rema contro, salvo alcune eccezioni



...alla fine il fatto che il Milan sia la squadra che della "concorrenza" incide, eccome.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Psg ha battuto il Montpellier. Ma Pastore si è rotto. Infortunio muscolare.*



e Lavezzi ha cenato con Mancini.
e Van der Wiel ha rotto col club. 

belle situazioni.  manca solo Zlatan e poi la polveriera è completa.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2015)

Se l'alternativa al dire "non ci sono novità" è Pedullà che dice: "Per me Ibra arriverà" o Laudisa "situazione calma, ma penso che qualcosa accadrà" allora meglio il silenzio. Io voglio notizie, non voglio sapere cosa pensano accadrà.


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me sembra più che Sky si *auguri* che Ibra non arrivi...



Su Sky le novità ci sono solo per la Juventus.
Intesa vicina per Draxler a 20 milioni più 10 di bonus e accordo a un passo per Mkhitaryan.
Poi altrove leggi che lo Schalke chiude alla cessione di Draxler e che Mkhitaryan è a un passo dal Liverpool, e che si profila lo scambio Illaramendi-Llorente.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2015)

*Suma nel suo solito editoriale del sabato parla di (testuale) "prevedibilissima permanenza nel PSG", *ma non capisco se stia trollando o cosa. 

io ho idea che impazzirò da qua al 31. 

intanto su qualsiasi sito di mercato si parla di contatti intensificati con Raiola, ma roba generica, niente dettagli.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Su Sky le novità ci sono solo per la Juventus.
> Intesa vicina per Draxler a 20 milioni più 10 di bonus e accordo a un passo per Mkhitaryan.
> Poi altrove leggi che lo Schalke chiude alla cessione di Draxler e che Mkhitaryan è a un passo dal Liverpool, e che si profila lo scambio Illaramendi-Llorente.



Corretto. Sky ormai è diventata spudoratamente juventina, oltre a inventarsi notizie che non trovano riscontro in altre reti televisive e nei giornali, mette in mostra in modo svergognato la sua vicinanza alla Juventus e l'antipatia nei confronti del Milan. Siamo arrivati al punto che dopo aver visto il servizio del calciomercato di Sky (che afferma che la Juve acquista 154 calciatori e che il Milan non combina nulla) inizia la pubblicità del canale tematico della Juventus (guarda caso l'unico gratis tra quelli disponibili). Sono davvero senza parole


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Suma nel suo solito editoriale del sabato parla di (testuale) "prevedibilissima permanenza nel PSG", *ma non capisco se stia trollando o cosa.
> 
> io ho idea che impazzirò da qua al 31.
> 
> intanto su qualsiasi sito di mercato si parla di contatti intensificati con Raiola, ma roba generica, niente dettagli.




Meno male che tra poco finisce in un modo o nell'altro...


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Suma nel suo solito editoriale del sabato parla di (testuale) "prevedibilissima permanenza nel PSG", *ma non capisco se stia trollando o cosa.
> 
> io ho idea che impazzirò da qua al 31.
> 
> intanto su qualsiasi sito di mercato si parla di contatti intensificati con Raiola, ma roba generica, niente dettagli.



Ibra: "Il mio futuro? Chiedete a Raiola."

Raiola: "Chiedete a Galliani."

Galliani: "Chiedete a Raiola."

Comunuqe resta al Psg.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2015)

*Premium Sport: in queste ore si sarebbero intensificati i contatti Galliani-Raiola. La prossima settimana è quella decisiva. Secondo il Corriere dello Sport ci sarebbe un problema di buonuscita. Intanto, nella seconda giornata, il Milan giocherà in casa contro l'Empoli. E il sogno dei tifosi rossoneri è che in tribuna ci possa essere, così come 5 anni fa contro il Lecce, il campione tanto agognato.*


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: in queste ore si sarebbero intensificati i contatti Galliani-Raiola. La prossima settimana è quella decisiva. Secondo il Corriere dello Sport ci sarebbe un problema di buonuscita. Intanto, nella seconda giornata, il Milan giocherà in casa contro l'Empoli. E il sogno dei tifosi rossoneri è che in tribuna ci possa essere, così come 5 anni fa contro il Lecce, il campione tanto agognato.*



Questa volta la vedo dura,non vedo il "movimento" che mi sarei aspettato per una trattativa del genere.
Mi appiglio alla speranza...perché ibra sarebbe la torta intera,l unico che darebbe valore al nostro mercato.


----------



## 7sheva7 (22 Agosto 2015)

Ma il Psg è una società seria, perchè il Presidente a più riprese ha detto che Ibra resterà e non è sul mercato per poi venderlo l'ultima settimana del mercato?
non operano così, almeno loro... se devono fare un operazione in entrata o in uscita la fanno e basta senza tanti teatrini, per Cavani hanno pagato la clausola, Di Maria una volta avuto il via libera per la sospensione della sanzione del FFP lo hanno preso in 1 settimana e per vendere Ibra ci mettono 3 mesi???
mi sembra tanto la situazione Rabiot, va alla Roma, no è fatta con la Juve, su di lui c'è il Milan, alla fine dove gioca Rabiot?


----------



## Giangy (22 Agosto 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Ma il Psg è una società seria, perchè il Presidente a più riprese ha detto che Ibra resterà e non è sul mercato per poi venderlo l'ultima settimana del mercato?
> non operano così, almeno loro... se devono fare un operazione in entrata o in uscita la fanno e basta senza tanti teatrini, per Cavani hanno pagato la clausola, Di Maria una volta avuto il via libera per la sospensione della sanzione del FFP lo hanno preso in 1 settimana e per vendere Ibra ci mettono 3 mesi???
> mi sembra tanto la situazione Rabiot, va alla Roma, no è fatta con la Juve, su di lui c'è il Milan, alla fine dove gioca Rabiot?


Il PSG non aveva pagato la clausola dalla Roma anche per Marquinhos?


----------



## de sica (23 Agosto 2015)

Io credo che balotelli non escluda ibra in questo momento, però è ancora tutto possibile.. se il PSG prenderà un giocatore offensivo questa settimana, allora qualcosa si comincerà a muovere..


----------



## Pamparulez (23 Agosto 2015)

Temo che Balo escluda Ibra. Numericamente sarebbero davvero in troppi.
Mi spiace che ibra non venga, una pugnalata che il sostituto sia Balo.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Non si stancano mai di prenderci in giro...


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*



Galliani conosce così tanti giocatori che ricompra quelli che aveva venduto.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*



Rotfl 

lo hanno capito il 23 Agosto. Molti di noi lo avevano capito a Giugno.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*



Un atteggiamento da professionisti. Complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*



Galliani sotterrati


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*



Da qua la conferma (se ce ne fosse bisogno) che Galliani conosce 3 giocatori di numero...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Al posto del secondo-terzo giocatore più forte del mondo prendiamo uni scappato di casa che ha smesso di giocare a pallone da anni.

Direi che la strategia non fa una piega.


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

CVD tutta l'estate dietro ad Ibra già sapendo che c'erano poche possibilità. Dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*



Si era capito. Un minimo di vergogna no eh, miglior dirigente delle 7 galassie?


----------



## Patryipe (23 Agosto 2015)

L'unica strategia di Galliani è gastronomica...


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*


oppure ti porto ibra se mi prendi balo , ci credo poco ma vedremo


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Da qua la conferma (se ce ne fosse bisogno) che Galliani conosce 3 giocatori di numero...



Vabbè ragazzi, però così vi fate del male.

100 chili di pensieri non cancellano un grammo di debiti.

E 100 chili di astio verso Galliani non cancellano la sua posizione nel Milan né il suo modo di agire.

Si sa quali sono i pregi e i difetti di Galliani, e ai piani alti preferiscono che Galliani resti. 
Giudichiamo il mercato del Milan fatto dal Milan, non da Galliani. 
Berlusconi se dice a Galliani di andare dal Real Madrid a prendere Modric a qualsiasi cifra, Galliani ci va come faceva 25 anni fa.
Così come Berlusconi poteva bloccare l'acquisto di Bertolacci come aveva fatto con quello di Tevez.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi, però così fate del male.
> 
> 100 chili di pensieri non cancellano un grammo di debiti.
> 
> ...



Ma che c'entra Berlusconi? L'ad della parte sportiva è Galliani

Che di calcio non capisca nulla e conosca 20-30 nomi (ex calciatori compresi) in tutto il mondo è una cosa innegabile


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*



secondo me l'eventuale arrivo di Balo non c'entra nulla con Ibrahimovic (in società avevan capito già dopo il colloquio di giugno tra lo svedese e lo sceicco che non sarebbe arrivato,non a caso è stato anticipato di qualche mese l'arrivo di Luiz Adriano).

Balo arriva solo a causa della ricaduta di Menez,mia personale opinione


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra Berlusconi? L'ad della parte sportiva è Galliani
> 
> Che di calcio non capisca nulla e conosca 20-30 nomi (ex calciatori compresi) in tutto il mondo è una cosa innegabile



Chi lo paga Galliani?
A Silvio, Marina e Piersilvio gli va bene l'attuale amministratore delegato, e tutti noi sappiamo il suo modo di fare.
Sbattere ripetutamente la testa contro il muro non farà sparire Galliani dal Milan. Questo accadrà quando arriveranno dei nuovi soci di maggioranza.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

*Laudisa (Gazzetta) a Radio 24: "Balotelli non è la chiave per Ibra. Anzi, lo esclude".*


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta) a Radio 24: "Balotelli non è la chiave per Ibra. Anzi, lo esclude".*



Ma non era la tassah per Ibra ?


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non era la tassah per Ibra ?



Alla fine della fiera il quinquennale ad Abate era la tassa per Balotelli. Degrado ai massimi livelli


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non era la tassah per Ibra ?



Ma no Ibra arriva anche!!111!1 Prendiamo anche Messi e Ronaldo!!11!


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alla fine della fiera il quinquennale ad Abate era la tassa per Balotelli. Degrado ai massimi livelli



Robe da pazzi.

"Arriva Ibrahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!111111!11!!!!11"


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma no Ibra arriva anche!!111!1 Prendiamo anche Messi e Ronaldo!!11!



E Witsel ! E Gundogan ! 1!1!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Addio ibra...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta) a Radio 24: "Balotelli non è la chiave per Ibra. Anzi, lo esclude".*





Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*




quotate


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

3 mesi dietro alla cacata che la moglie di Ibra voleva passeggiare per via Montenapoleone

Ho i conati di vomito



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta) a Radio 24: "Balotelli non è la chiave per Ibra. Anzi, lo esclude".*


----------



## Giangy (23 Agosto 2015)

Addio Ibra... che amarezza


----------



## Hammer (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta) a Radio 24: "Balotelli non è la chiave per Ibra. Anzi, lo esclude".*



Vabbè questo era ormai assodato, anche perché siamo in tantissimi in attacco.

A questo punto mi tocca pregare che non arrivi l'altro compare di merende, il Michael Jackson dei poveri.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 3 mesi dietro alla cacata che la moglie di Ibra voleva passeggiare per via Montenapoleone
> 
> Ho i conati di vomito



La conferma che la gente non vede quello che è, ma sempre e solo quello che vuole vedere.


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2015)

io direi di chiudere e di non farci più male...


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta) a Radio 24: "Balotelli non è la chiave per Ibra. Anzi, lo esclude".*



Che non arrivasse Ibra io sono sempre stata convinta,ma da qui a sostituirlo con Balotelli ce ne passa...Eh,ma noi abbiamo il migliore AD della galassia...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

State tranquilli che tra un pò qualche genio inizierà a mettere in giro voci che parlano di arrivo sicuro di Ibra l'anno prossimo a parametro zero.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi, però così vi fate del male.
> 
> 100 chili di pensieri non cancellano un grammo di debiti.
> 
> ...


Quoto 
Può non stare simpatico ma chi decide è il nostro caro Presidente, è lui il responsabile di quello che accade nel bene e nel male


----------



## Giangy (23 Agosto 2015)

I compagni di merende erano i classici tre... Boateng, Robinho, e Balotelli, era tutto un ballo e una barzeletta dentro Milanello, credo che il centrocampista sarà proprio l'esaltato Boateng alla fine... occhio a Gennaio in caso che parte qualcuno in attacco alla cina, come sapete in cina i giocatori stranieri non durano più di un anno, basta guardare i vari Diamanti, Gilardino


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 3 mesi dietro alla cacata che la moglie di Ibra voleva passeggiare per via Montenapoleone
> 
> Ho i conati di vomito



A questa societa' non era bastato il teatrino con Ancelotti. Hanno avuto il coraggio di replicare con Ibra e riprendere il selfie-man Balotelli. Che schifo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta) a Radio 24: "Balotelli non è la chiave per Ibra. Anzi, lo esclude".*



Ci hanno preso in giro per tre mesi con Ibra, il pizzaiolo e il condor spennacchiato gia' sapevano che questa sarebbe stata la conclusione.
Per loro i tifosi sono carta igienica.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 il Milan ha capito di non aver più possibilità per Ibrahimovic. Da qui la virata su Balotelli dopo il contatto Galliani-Raiola.*



Eh, ma i sorrisini di galliani, eh le tasse per Raiola, eh, ma l'amica di Ibra, eh, ma Ibra non segue più il Psg su twitter.
Ci hanno preso ancora in giro tutta l'estate.
Godiamoci Balotelli.


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

raga aspettiamo il 2 x l'insulto libero
date retta a un vecchio , nessuno sa niente , vedi oggi la sorpresa balotelli


----------



## ScArsenal83 (24 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> I compagni di merende erano i classici tre... Boateng, Robinho, e Balotelli, era tutto un ballo e una barzeletta dentro Milanello, credo che il centrocampista sarà proprio l'esaltato Boateng alla fine... occhio a Gennaio in caso che parte qualcuno in attacco alla cina, come sapete in cina i giocatori stranieri non durano più di un anno, basta guardare i vari Diamanti, Gilardino



Beh a dire la verità sono solo gli italiani a durare un anno ovunque vadano...l'unica eccezione è Verratti...ed è anche l'unico vero campione che abbiamo e Borin e Pellé che qui non si **** nessuno..boh..gli altri..vedi Immobile...Cerci. ..Diamanti. ..Balotelli...Gilardino...tornano tutti da mammina dopo 3 mesi


----------



## The P (24 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> raga aspettiamo il 2 x l'insulto libero
> date retta a un vecchio , nessuno sa niente , vedi oggi la sorpresa balotelli



Quoto alla grande. Comunque può darsi che non arriva più, ma fino alla partita di coppa Italia con il Perugia se ne parlava eccome, lo so per un puro caso fortuito. Se è saltato tutto è avvenuto negli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Denni90 (24 Agosto 2015)

;796447 ha scritto:


> Laudisa (Gazzetta) a Radio 24: "Balotelli non è la chiave per Ibra. Anzi, lo esclude".



secondo me laudisa non sa nulla di tutto ciò...
quando mai ha azzeccato una previsione la gazzetta?
nonè in grado di dare le formazione un giorno per il successivo e secondo voi riesce a capire a che punto è la trattativa ibra?

secondo me ibra arriva...


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Agosto 2015)

Che presa per i fondelli questa storia...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2015)

siamo talmente mortificati e asfaltati, che anche l arrivo di BALOTELLI viene considerato come tassa per l arrivo di IBRAnale..
ci stanno annullando la volontà di pensiero razionale.


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Agosto 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> siamo talmente mortificati e asfaltati, che anche l arrivo di BALOTELLI viene considerato come tassa per l arrivo di IBRAnale..
> ci stanno annullando la volontà di pensiero razionale.



Bravissimo


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Arriverà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2015)

Ero molto ottimista su Ibra, ma questa dell'Ignorante è una mazzata troppo forte. Peccato. E comunque ci servono dei centrocampisti tecnici, ormai è un eco


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2015)

La notizia del primo allenamento della settimana?

Il ritorno di Ibra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Agosto 2015)

Credo sia finita davvero,ma ho una fiammella di speranza. Quando arrivò Ibra la prima volta,avevamo 4 attaccanti top(Ibra,Dinho,Binho,Pato) più Elsha come quinto. Vediamo...


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Credo sia finita davvero,ma ho una fiammella di speranza. Quando arrivò Ibra la prima volta,avevamo 4 attaccanti top(Ibra,Dinho,Binho,Pato) più Elsha come quinto. Vediamo...



Elsha arrivò l'anno dopo. Avevamo Inzaghi come quinto! a parte questa precisazione ormai non ci si crede più. Gli unici che ci credono si legano al motivo della "tassa" ma sembra veramente improbabile.
A questo punto meglio anche per Zlatan che non venga al Milan. Merita di stare in una società di alto livello come il PSG


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Vedrete che tra un pó qualche genio pseudo esperto di mercato inizierà a mettere in giro la voce che Balotelli è la tassa per Ibra al Milan l'anno prossimo a parametro zero.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

E intanto Alciato prende per il c. Ruiu


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E intanto Alciato prende per il c. Ruiu



Ruiu è una sentenza. Ma le notizie gliele passa Nonna Papera ?


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E intanto Alciato prende per il c. Ruiu




Questa gente porta una rogna che non si può quantificare.


----------



## 13-33 (24 Agosto 2015)

Il PSG no ha preso nessuno davanti credete che mollerano Ibra cosi alla fine per fare piacere a Galliani su e Raiola no fara il bravo con loro perche il rischio e grande anche per lui nel le sue future operazione potrebbe perdere tantissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo rinnovato ad Abate, ci siamo ripresi Balotelli, Raiò, se adesso non fai il tuo dovere te ne tiro talmente tante che ti faccio perdere 20 Kg...


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2015)

Io non vorrei Ibra nella maniera più assoluta, ma attualmente siamo nella condizione che dobbiamo assolutamente sperare nel suo arrivo oppure possiamo già dire ora addio alle speranze di un posto in Champions.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo rinnovato ad Abate, ci siamo ripresi Balotelli, Raiò, se adesso non fai il tuo dovere te ne tiro talmente tante che ti faccio perdere 20 Kg...


esatto senza dimenticare Ely; io credo che entro 4 mesi arrivi,al max a gennaio giusto per farci vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> esatto senza dimenticare Ely; io credo che entro 4 mesi arrivi,al max a gennaio giusto per farci vincere lo scudetto



cos'è che dovremmo vincere ?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> esatto senza dimenticare Ely; io credo che entro 4 mesi arrivi,al max a gennaio giusto per farci vincere lo scudetto



...sei ottimista davvero. Io, purtroppo, credo che l'arrivo di Balo sia una pietra tombale su Ibra. Ovviamente sarei felice di essere smentito.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2015)

Per chi crede che Balotelli sia una tassa per Ibra, fatemi capire: perchè dovremmo ancora pagare tasse a Raiola? Ibra voleva venire, no? Avrebbe già l'accordo, giusto? Allora con lui e Raiola siamo a posto, l'han detto anche berlusconi e galliani. Lo siamo da giugno almeno.
Il problema è lo sceicco del Psg. Perchè allora, prendendo Balotelli, le cose dovrebbero cambiare?
Ibra dovrebbe iniziare ora a fare le sue scenate per andar via, solo perchè raiola, pagata la tassa Balotelli, gli darebbe il via libera?
E il Psg lo libererebbe così, gratis, nell'ultima settimana di mercato, senza avere un sostituto? Ibra nel Psg è sempre titolare, ed è il giocatore più rappresentativo della rosa...
Mi sfugge qualche passaggio...
Ragazzi, secondo me illuderci ora come ora è l'ultima cosa che dovremmo fare...facciamo il gioco di chi campa prendendoci in giro...


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> esatto senza dimenticare Ely; io credo che entro 4 mesi arrivi,al max a gennaio giusto per farci vincere lo scudetto



rotfl....


----------



## Hellscream (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma ancora aperto è questo topic???


----------



## Hellscream (24 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> *Per chi crede che Balotelli sia una tassa per Ibra*, fatemi capire: perchè dovremmo ancora pagare tasse a Raiola? Ibra voleva venire, no? Avrebbe già l'accordo, giusto? Allora con lui e Raiola siamo a posto, l'han detto anche berlusconi e galliani. Lo siamo da giugno almeno.
> Il problema è lo sceicco del Psg. Perchè allora, prendendo Balotelli, le cose dovrebbero cambiare?
> Ibra dovrebbe iniziare ora a fare le sue scenate per andar via, solo perchè raiola, pagata la tassa Balotelli, gli darebbe il via libera?
> E il Psg lo libererebbe così, gratis, nell'ultima settimana di mercato, senza avere un sostituto? Ibra nel Psg è sempre titolare, ed è il giocatore più rappresentativo della rosa...
> ...



Ha un nome scientifico, si chiama "accanimento terapeutico".


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ha un nome scientifico, si chiama "accanimento terapeutico".



Ormai se uno vede galliani che offre un caffè a raiola o che gli tiene aperta la porta e lo lascia passare mentre entrano al bar, si convince sia una tassa per Ibra. E' patologico...


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E intanto Alciato prende per il c. Ruiu



Ma questa gente perché parla? Perché non sono in un campo a zappare? Almeno svolgono un lavoro utile.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ormai se uno vede galliani che offre un caffè a raiola o che gli tiene aperta la porta e lo lascia passare mentre entrano al bar, si convince sia una tassa per Ibra. E' patologico...



Alcuni vedono solo quello che vogliono vedere... io ho smesso di crederci da un pezzo, poi se arriva (come no) sarò felicissimo. Ma non c'è assolutamente NULLA che indichi un suo arrivo, niente, zero. O perlomeno io non ho visto segnali, certo le parole di Berlusconi (e sappiamo benissimo le sue parole quanto valagano...) o quelle di Galliani (che è un DEMONIO fatto a persona), lascerebbero qualche speranza, ma conosciamo bene di che personaggi stiamo parlando... A tutto questo aggiungi l'arrivo di quello la di Brescia, ed assolutamente impossibile che arrivi pure Ibra.


----------



## malos (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma questa gente perché parla? Perché non sono in un campo a zappare? Almeno svolgono un lavoro utile.



Ma davvero, bimbi dell'asilo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2015)

Comunque sono 3 mesi che vi dico che sta storia puzza come Quella di Fabregas ma qui a qualcuno piace essere autolesionista


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2015)

Comunque più che giorno 31, direi che basta aspettare il 29 o il 30.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma aspettare cosa?


----------



## Franz64 (24 Agosto 2015)

Secondo Davide Russo De Cerame a Ibra sono stati offerti dal Milan 15 mil netti all'anno per 3 anni giorni fa, ma poi tale offerta è stata ritirata. Ibra non verrà: le ultime infomrazioni dicono che sabato andrà in ritiro e giocherà domenica a Monaco


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma aspettare cosa?



Per quelli che ci sperano.


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Agosto 2015)

Tra poco finira' questa farsa


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma aspettare cosa?



La nuova stagione televisiva che partirà il 1° settembre, le telenovele ormai stanno finendo e non sono state gradite.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Agosto 2015)

Telelombardia attraverso qsvs ha appena annunciato che zlatan si è unito nuovamente agli allenamenti del Psg, quindi credo proprio che dobbiamo dire bye bye. E nel frattempo il pizzarolo ci ha mollato sulla groppa ely e balutello....


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Telelombardia attraverso qsvs ha appena annunciato che zlatan si è unito nuovamente agli allenamenti del Psg, quindi credo proprio che dobbiamo dire bye bye. E nel frattempo il pizzarolo ci ha mollato sulla groppa ely e balutello....



Raiola fa solo il suo mestiere ...le responsabilità sono altrove...


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La notizia del primo allenamento della settimana?
> 
> Il ritorno di Ibra.




I media francesi non hanno MAI calcolato l'ipotesi Milan


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Agosto 2015)

Hanno giocato con i nostri sentimenti per l'ennesima volta, ripeto che Mihalovic la stagione non la finira' , ma stavolta a saltare ci sara' anche Galliani, quasi 100 milioni di euro spesi da questo ds ormai da pensionare


----------



## 13-33 (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I media francesi non hanno MAI calcolato l'ipotesi Milan


L'unico big del PSG per qui le porte erano aperte era Thiago Motta. Ibra, Cavani Verratti, Marquinhos no secco del presidente !!!


----------



## Hellscream (24 Agosto 2015)

Costruire una squadra e non prendere l'unico che le dia un senso di esistere...


----------



## Milanforever63 (24 Agosto 2015)

io invece credo che Ibra e Raiola siano in malafede ... non ho mai creduto al suo arrivo .. è tutta una manfrina per spillare altri soldi e benefit dallo sceicco del PSG


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *



E' che deve ripartire il teatrino Ibra per l'anno prossimo. No, no. Non avrebbe senso l'anno prossimo. Arriverà prima della chiusura del mercato.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' che deve ripartire il teatrino Ibra per l'anno prossimo. No, no. Non avrebbe senso l'anno prossimo. Arriverà prima della chiusura del mercato.



anche io lo penso, bah...vedremo.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *



Spero vivamente che il forum si rifiuti di parlare di questa buffonata ancora per un anno...


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *





Ahahahhahahahahahahahahaah lo avevo scritto proprio oggi pomeriggio ahahahahahahhahahaha


QUI -----) http://www.milanworld.net/ibra-torna-al-milan-solo-se-rompe-con-il-psg-vt31126-26.html#post798942


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahahahaah lo avevo scritto proprio oggi pomeriggio ahahahahahahhahahaha
> 
> 
> QUI -----) http://www.milanworld.net/ibra-torna-al-milan-solo-se-rompe-con-il-psg-vt31126-26.html#post798942


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *



No vabbè.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Agosto 2015)

Basta, stattene al Psg che è meglio. Almeno troviamo qualche scusa per liquidare quell'incompetente patentato di cravattaro... se arrivasse Ibra avrebbe la scusa pronta per pararsi il cu.


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Agosto 2015)

Ibra dirigente ahahahahah.
No ma mi sembra il tipo perfetto da mandare a contrattare, altro che il Condor.


----------



## uoteghein (24 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *



Io aspetterei ancora.
Facciamolo tornare a 38 anni.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *



Per quanto Ibra sia un cyborg, la prossima estate dovrebbe fare gli straordinari: europei e olimpiadi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *


Dietro tutto questo probabilmente ci sarà lo sceneggiatore di Beautiful.
Solo uno del mestiere può trovare degli escamotage simili per mandare avanti la telenovela


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *



...e la telenovela continua...


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2015)

Ma quale telenovela.

Dal patto con lo sceicco a quello Galliani Raiola.

Mi sa che l'unico patto reale, è quello tra chi si inventa queste pseudo notizie e una damigiana di vino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale telenovela.
> 
> Dal patto con lo sceicco a quello Galliani Raiola.
> 
> Mi sa che l'unico patto reale, è quello tra chi si inventa queste pseudo notizie e una damigiana di vino.



Come fu per Fabregas , mesi a parlare di una cosa che non esiste e no era esistita .... Al tifoso milanista piace prenderlo e illudersi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come fu per Fabregas , mesi a parlare di una cosa che non esiste e no era esistita .... Al tifoso milanista piace prenderlo e illudersi



Quella di Fabregas era una bufala nata su Internet, senza alcun fondamento o prova, questo pare essere stato un teatrino "ufficiale" montato ad arte da Galliani e Raiola, che ha avuto come conclusione l'arrivo di un bidone della stessa procura di Raiola che nessuno voleva neanche regalato.

Non so sinceramente se sia peggio la storia di Ibra o Fabregas. Sicuramente quella di Ibra è più irrispettosa vero i tifosi.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella di Fabregas era una bufala nata su Internet, senza alcun fondamento o prova, questo pare essere stato un teatrino "ufficiale" montato ad arte da Galliani e Raiola, che ha avuto come conclusione l'arrivo di un bidone della stessa procura di Raiola che nessuno voleva neanche regalato.
> 
> Non so sinceramente se sia peggio la storia di Ibra o Fabregas. Sicuramente quella di Ibra è più irrispettosa vero i tifosi.




Concordo. Le due storie sono distanti anni luce.

Questa è stata alimentata, più volte, da Berlusconi e dal Demonio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Le due storie sono distanti anni luce.
> 
> Questa è stata alimentata, più volte, da Berlusconi e dal Demonio.


Quindi dalla stessa persona


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *



Mi assicurerò di non passare sul canale di Sportitalia nemmeno per sbaglio. Squallore


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi, ultimi commenti. Domani il topic chiude. E stendiamo un bel velo pietoso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2015)

Vero , questa storia a differenza di quella l'hanno alimentata Galliani e B ... Si chiudiamo che siamo scaduti nel ridicolo


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Mi sa che aveva ragione Di Marzio a sto giro, Ibra è morto a Giugno. E dopo Ruiu gli ha costruito la tomba.


----------



## Fabregas (25 Agosto 2015)

Finché non si ritira dovremo sorbirci ogni anno sta pagliacciata


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia c'è un patto tra Galliani e Raiola su Ibra. Per quest'anno il Milan avrà Balotelli e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe arrivare Ibrahimovic per due anni, e in seguito ruolo da dirigente. *



ahahah e cos'è 'sta notizia? nel 2016? perchè non nel 2021 quando avrà 40 anni? notizia ridicola per far continuare il teatrino su Ibra. Che poi come dirigente non è che lo vedo proprio....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1566]Fabiuzzo90[/MENTION] servono le fonti per le notizie


----------

